# VW Golf GTI Edition 30 - Exotic Detail



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Another week of silver cars  And this Edition 30 was to finish the week off in style. Carlo got in touch for a protection detail which can be easily maintained :thumb:

The car didnt look too bad from a distance, but was suffering from tar and other contaminants. The wheels were already pretty clean after the owner had spent the previous day giving them a full wheels off clean, which made life easier 


















































First job was the arches and wheels. The arches got Malco Outrageous Orange via a foam head. With the wheels being so clean I gave them a once over with some APC to remove the slight layer of brake dust


































With my return to Sonus Green :wave: (after several months off) I removed the larger tar spots with Tardis and an MF. I then followed round with Sonus Green to remove any contamination. I love the way Sonus Green is soo smooth! But if your thinking of switching it is a very mild clay so team it with something more aggressive so you don't caught out


















































It was at this point that it started to rain, but it was just a short shower










Once the rain stopped I dried the car off with a drying towel and then had to clay the car AGAIN :lol: After this it was time for Lime Prime Lite my machine with a finishing pad.










Next up is my all time BEST product Z2  Which gives fantastic results on silver. This was left to cure while I set to work on the exhausts.










I use wirewool with the clay lube (shampoo & Water) to avoid any scratching. Followed by Megs NXT Metal Polish.










With the Z2 buffed I applied a layer of Light Fantastic  Which was left while I worked on the interior










Final buff off with Gloss It QD


















*FINISHED*


















I apologise for the Megs NXT left in the exhaust tip on this picture :wall: The finished picture I took of them was blurry 










































































































Massive thanks to Carlo for his hospitality :thumb:

Thanks for looking, Simon


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

nice job, top car ;-)


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Really nice job, like the car :thumb:


----------



## rossi007 (Sep 17, 2008)

good work Simon:thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

looks great


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one !! beautiul finish and assume Carlo was really chuffed.

Lime Prime Lite followed by Z2 ? ( yes a newbie question, No AIO for Z2 to key into ? )

A gorgeous VW:thumb:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

> Lime Prime Lite followed by Z2 ? ( yes a newbie question, No AIO for Z2 to key into ?)


Lime prime was used to improve the paint finish, it's not vital to use AIO (only when/if the paint is in need of some rejuvination - I.e AIO/lime prime)

Thanks, Simon


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

naice


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks very nice - also confused about LPL though as its not abrasive and how does the Z-2 bond over it?

nice results though...


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

nice work, i do like these ed30s, those wheels are the biz, well done to you


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice work - but I also echo the Z2 over LPL concerns.

I would that thought that the LPL is waaay too oily for the Z2 to bond properly to.

Would have been better to use Z-PC Fusion, it also has more bite than LPL.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Chris_4536 said:


> Nice work - but I also echo the Z2 over LPL concerns.
> 
> I would that thought that the LPL is waaay too oily for the Z2 to bond properly to.
> 
> Would have been better to use Z-PC Fusion, it also has more bite than LPL.


I hear you! LPL was used because of its oils, Its a great product to feed the paint and liven things up again. Once it has been applied by a machine and buffed there are no issues regarding bonding.

If anyone has any concrete evidence suggesting otherwise, i'll be happy to hear it  But for now, I'll stick with it

Thanks again everyone, Simon


----------



## Dummer (Jul 28, 2008)

Can you post the final exhaust tip pic even if it's blurry, because I want to see how far I need to polish mine before enough is enough


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, that looks fantastic


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Cracking work dude!!

:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there Simon.


----------



## Steve Baker (Nov 25, 2008)

Excellent result :thumb:


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice work and I like where he has mounted his Parrot kit. Hadn't thought about that option....


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

when you polish with z-2, do you do the complete car and then buff off or a few panels at a time?


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys



scottmmw said:


> when you polish with z-2, do you do the complete car and then buff off or a few panels at a time?


The Z2 is left to cure for around 30-40mins, then I work round and buff off the residue. Following with a final buff and QD can help if you happen to miss any (which is common on light colours as a thin layer can be hard to spot)



Dummer said:


> Can you post the final exhaust tip pic even if it's blurry, because I want to see how far I need to polish mine before enough is enough


I've deleted it now  but you can take exhausts pretty far, just make sure the wirewool is well lubricated

All the best, Simon :thumb:


----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

good job! The ED30's do look that little bit more special.


----------



## schaeffs (Mar 27, 2009)

That's fantastic mate - love the Edition 30's and in Silver all clean like that it's just about perfect.


----------



## Dummer (Jul 28, 2008)

exotic detail said:


> Thanks for the comments guys
> 
> The Z2 is left to cure for around 30-40mins, then I work round and buff off the residue. Following with a final buff and QD can help if you happen to miss any (which is common on light colours as a thin layer can be hard to spot)
> 
> ...


Thanks, will tackle it this weekend again


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

schaeffs said:


> That's fantastic mate - love the Edition 30's and in Silver all clean like that it's just about perfect.


Thanks mate :thumb:



Dummer said:


> Thanks, will tackle it this weekend again


How did you get on?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks stunning realy like that 

tom


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

nice job and finish, well done


----------



## KevJM (Jul 8, 2008)

Very nice job inside and out looks great :thumb:


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Superb writing...awesome job too...:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great stuff mate. Like it a lot:thumb:


----------



## Purity (Mar 3, 2010)

Great job


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Lookin Good ! Fantastic finish


----------



## NickMal (Mar 7, 2010)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great result on that one


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys :thumb:

Simon


----------

